# Multimillionaire friend wants to move to Dubai with family



## solospy (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have a friend who is a multimillionaire based in the UK. He and his family are British Nationals. He is looking to buy a big villa in Emirates Hills (which i have heard is very posh and expensive) in cash. He knows that he can get a residential visa through property purchase for himself and his family but he doesnt want the hassle of applying for it and going through the whole process i-e going through all the paperwork and medical etc.

He is willing to do visa runs every 2 months as they will be travelling alot anyway so he has asked whether its a viable option of doing visa runs to keep living in Dubai without the need of getting residential visa ? and what will be the implications of this on:


His kids gaining a place in the school as i have heard that the school wont accept childrens without valid residential visas ?
Opening a bank account
Buying a Car
Any other issues you can think of ??

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

solospy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a friend who is a multimillionaire based in the UK. He and his family are British Nationals. He is looking to buy a big villa in Emirates Hills (which i have heard is very posh and expensive) in cash. He knows that he can get a residential visa through property purchase for himself and his family but he doesnt want the hassle of applying for it and going through the whole process i-e going through all the paperwork and medical etc.
> 
> ...


Hi,
In short - that won't work.
Visa runs are every 30 days.
Need residence visa to get utilities connected, buy and register car, get kids in proper school etc.
Far less hassle to get a visa - only needs renewing every two years.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## solospy (Jan 22, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> In short - that won't work.
> Visa runs are every 30 days.
> Need residence visa to get utilities connected, buy and register car, get kids in proper school etc.
> ...


I thought that would be the case.

Cheers Steve


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

Just out of interest, 

He wouldn't need to go through all the paperwork himself as he can use the services of a 'pro' to do this for him and his family.

Also there is a VIP service for the immigration process which is considerably quicker and in better surroundings.

All in all it is worthwhile considering that route as the time taken from start to finish could be as little as a week or so if all the ducks are in a row, after this all you mention would then be available.

As for the bank accounts, I have a personal refer to a non-resident bank account facility ahead of residency and with no emirates ID needed.

This is with one of the national banks and it would be a 'premier account' judging by your posting, so that part is do-able beforehand.


----------



## solospy (Jan 22, 2015)

GloballyRelaxed said:


> Just out of interest,
> 
> He wouldn't need to go through all the paperwork himself as he can use the services of a 'pro' to do this for him and his family.
> 
> ...


Thanks GloballyRelaxed


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

solospy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a friend who is a multimillionaire based in the UK. He and his family are British Nationals. He is looking to buy a big villa in Emirates Hills (which i have heard is very posh and expensive) in cash. He knows that he can get a residential visa through property purchase for himself and his family but he doesnt want the hassle of applying for it and going through the whole process i-e going through all the paperwork and medical etc.
> 
> ...


*He is looking to buy a big villa in Emirates Hills (which i have heard is very posh and expensive) in cash*

In Cash ??? For me its a grey area.


----------



## solospy (Jan 22, 2015)

Sunder said:


> *He is looking to buy a big villa in Emirates Hills (which i have heard is very posh and expensive) in cash*
> 
> In Cash ??? For me its a grey area.


Sunder - Can you elaborate on your above comment please ?

Why it is a grey area ?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

To be honest, there's something weird about your posts on behalf of your "multimillionaire" friend.

For starters, who uses the term "multimillionaire"? They're either rich or they're not. 

One would think that a genuinely rich person who's able to afford an Emirates Hills pad in cash would also have the intellectual capacity to quickly figure out how to live in Dubai (easiest is a dummy company set-up only in name via one of the minor free zones that gives up up to four visas right away). Such a person would also figure out that it's a heck lot easier to get proper visas and not have to rely on chancy visa runs, especially as they have all the money in the world to grease their way through the painless visa process. Most rich people I know are very astute people (hence their wealth) and it makes me wonder as to the type of person your friend is if he can't be bothered to deal with the hassles of obtaining a visa. 

Perhaps your "multimillionare" friend is someone with less than half a brain who won the lottery and wants to get out of their council estate sh*thole. Anyway, a fool and his money are soon parted as Dubai is the last place I'd ever park a substantial sum in real estate. If Saudi and Iran start lobbying bombs at each other you'd better believe that this place would empty out overnight. 

Tell him to go to the Costa Blanca or Marbella.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

And let's do the visa runs the gold-plated way --- I know who to contact to charter a really nice luxury private jet for the flight to Muscat and back lane:


----------



## solospy (Jan 22, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> To be honest, there's something weird about your posts on behalf of your "multimillionaire" friend.
> 
> For starters, who uses the term "multimillionaire"? They're either rich or they're not.
> 
> ...


Hahahaha

Somebody is jeolous!!

You can call my "multimillionare" friend lazy but dont make a stupid assumption as someone with half a brain who won the lottery and living in a council estate. He has earned these millions by hard work and dedication over number of years and now he wants to enjoy his life in the sun. 

And thanks for letting me know that you also have rich friends. Bloody showoff....

Thanks for your destructive advice anyway


----------



## WaveAfterWave (Jul 22, 2015)

If he is going to move here then better to have residential visa for all reasons (Visa runs will be hassle more that to have residential visa).

It's not hard to get the residential visa after buying the Villa and in case it didn't work fine then he can simply buy a company license from any free zone area.

Dubai and UAE in general is very good place for rich people  VIP Services are available here.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

solospy said:


> Sunder - Can you elaborate on your above comment please ?
> 
> Why it is a grey area ?


When your friend will be in Dubai to search for a Villa, he is going to tell the real estate agents, he is going to pay in Cash, Correct ?

This can lead him to fraud and/or Cheating.

Secondly, How will he transfer millions of Dirhams of funds to UAE. Exchange houses can help, so does bank, but at the end when he will be withdrawing the money "Cash" and I am sure he will be asked questions about source of funds and all that stuff.

Third, Is he really going to pack a suitcase full of cash and give it to someone ? I would never ever do that.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Sunder said:


> When your friend will be in Dubai to search for a Villa, he is going to tell the real estate agents, he is going to pay in Cash, Correct ?
> 
> This can lead him to fraud and/or Cheating.
> 
> ...


Hi,
In the UK the expression "cash" when buying a property simply means without a mortgage.
The vast majority of houses in the UK are purchased with a mortgage - so "cash buyers" simply means that they don't need a mortgage and the associated hassles of surveys, approvals etc.
I doubt many people turn up to buy a house with a suitcase full of actual cash - although in Dubai - anything is possible!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## solospy (Jan 22, 2015)

Sunder said:


> When your friend will be in Dubai to search for a Villa, he is going to tell the real estate agents, he is going to pay in Cash, Correct ?
> 
> This can lead him to fraud and/or Cheating.
> 
> ...


As steve suggested cash just means without a mortgage. I think you just took the word "Cash" literally like my friend is somekind of a drug dealer who carries cash in his van 

He will do a proper transfer in to the bank account in the UAE from a UK bank as all its money is white with proof of its source


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Call me a cynic but you have a multi millionaire friend that is moving to Dubai and you are creating a thread on their behalf to find out about visa etc as they 'can't be bothered'.

If they are so rich surely they'd just just pay someone to do all this and contact the relevant places directly to 'get things done' or they'd have some PA that could do all this for them?

I'm not buying this but then that's just me.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

LesFroggitts said:


> And let's do the visa runs the gold-plated way --- I know who to contact to charter a really nice luxury private jet for the flight to Muscat and back lane:


"Sir, a solid gold plane wouldn't be able to fly."
"Kowalski, we'll be rich! The rules of physics don't apply to us."


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Byja said:


> "Sir, a solid gold plane wouldn't be able to fly."
> "Kowalski, we'll be rich! The rules of physics don't apply to us."


Only plated Kowalski, only plated - take her up Private.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> To be honest, there's something weird about your posts on behalf of your "multimillionaire" friend.
> 
> For starters, who uses the term "multimillionaire"? They're either rich or they're not.
> 
> ...


My god, I agree with TallyHo, what is the world coming to?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I think you'll also find, residential visas or investment visas are only valid for 6 months at a time.


----------



## solospy (Jan 22, 2015)

Chocoholic said:


> I think you'll also find, residential visas or investment visas are only valid for 6 months at a time.


I dont think its right. 2 years residential visas are still availble for property owners buying a porperty for atleast AED1m without a mortgage.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

solospy said:


> I dont think its right. 2 years residential visas are still availble for property owners buying a porperty for atleast AED1m without a mortgage.


There;s 2. You can either apply for a 6 monthly multi-entry visa, or the 2 year one. The 2 year one has tighter restrictions on it.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

solospy said:


> I dont think its right. 2 years residential visas are still availble for property owners buying a porperty for atleast AED1m without a mortgage.


As someone who has been here for under a year, your disdain for people who have been here for over 10 years is shocking.

You know so much already, why do you need to ask, obviously the people on here know nothing and should bow down to your vastly superior knowledge.

Is this the same "multimillionaire" that was buying the building a while back?


----------



## solospy (Jan 22, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> As someone who has been here for under a year, your disdain for people who have been here for over 10 years is shocking.
> 
> You know so much already, why do you need to ask, obviously the people on here know nothing and should bow down to your vastly superior knowledge.
> 
> Is this the same "multimillionaire" that was buying the building a while back?


Wow "The Rascal" is back with the bang. I was wondering why you havent picked up an argument with me considering our history 

I have done some research as well so was just implying that 2 years visa is also available in addition to 6 months but you being"The Rascal" has to show your true colours of the same bullying nature of yours. 

Just try to be nice for a change.I am sure you will feel great 

P.S. You are right. He is the same millionaire who is also interested in buying an investement property


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

solospy said:


> Wow "The Rascal" is back with the bang. I was wondering why you havent picked up an argument with me considering our history
> 
> I have done some research as well so was just implying that 2 years visa is also available in addition to 6 months but you being"The Rascal" has to show your true colours of the same bullying nature of yours.
> 
> ...


If you either a) Know the answer or b) Insist you are right even when you aren't, then why ask the question anyway?

Basking in reflected glory of your "multimillionaire" "friend" perhaps?

PS. This/that isn't bullying Walter.


----------



## solospy (Jan 22, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> If you either a) Know the answer or b) Insist you are right even when you aren't, then why ask the question anyway?
> 
> Basking in reflected glory of your "multimillionaire" "friend" perhaps?
> 
> PS. This/that isn't bullying Walter.


I never said that a) I Know the answer and b) I Insist i am right even when i am not. So just cut the crap and stop talking BS


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

solospy said:


> So just cut the crap and stop talking BS


You should heed your own advice.


----------



## solospy (Jan 22, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> You should heed your own advice.


I would definately *not* heed your advice


----------

